# can use two for Friday and or Saturday



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Have room for two. Going Snapper, edge, and just bought some elec. reels for deep droping. If anyone has some numbers for deep droping lets go, I get the boat (26 Glaicer Bay) and the elec reels. Share expecses, email Bill at [email protected].


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*Friday*

still looking for two friday


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

old school said:


> still looking for two friday


Email sent


----------

